# výčep



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
jaký je rozdíl mezi hospodou a vvýčepem?

Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## werrr

Výčep může být:

*pult, u kterého se čepuje*
*místnost, ve které se čepuje*
*celá hospoda*
proces čepování
celkový objem vyčepovaného piva


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, děkuju. Ale když má celá zrejmě význam hospody, tak v čem se rozliší od hospody? Je to stejný?
Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## cajzl

Je to druh metonymie (v tomto případě _pars pro toto_), kdy se celek nazve podle části (_výčep_ je nejdůležitější částí _hospody_).

Mimochodem, _čep (< čap), tap, Zapf, tappo_, etc. jsou cognati.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobře, moc děkuju!


----------

